# How to use OneNote 2013 without Microsoft Account



## brian_oates33 (Aug 14, 2007)

My Mother bought a Surface Pro and every time she opens OneNote it requires that she login with a Microsoft Account. However, she does not have a Microsoft Account. So how can she use OneNote without having to login with a MS Account?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

I've never heard of anyone [Surface owners] not having a Microsoft account. They're free, and you can set them up using existing email accounts such as gmail or yahoo. It would be far easier to just create an account, sign in, then you wouldn't ever have to worry about it again.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Did she buy the Office suite that includes OneNote?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You can use ANY email address to obtain a Microsoft Account.

Windows 8 and 8.1 like one to use it instead of a local account.

Does she a true Office 2013 version or a Office 365 version?


----------



## brian_oates33 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Guys, I haven't physically had my hands on it so I'm not sure if it's Office 2013 or Office 365, nor do I know if it was bought or pre-installed. What I do know is that my parents (who are over privacy conscience) are very skeptical about their info "possibly" being kept in the Cloud. I do work in the IT field and I have explained to them that they can use their email address from their ISP, but they want to be able to use OneNote without having to connect it to ANY email address. Is this possible?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, they just need to be sure that OneNote is NOT being defauted yo the cloud to be shared with others. Make sure that the default location is to thier local "User" folder.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

When your Mother is prompted to sign in, click on the option to create a new account. Then click the X in the upper right corner to close that window. Then you should be in OneNote and shouldn't get the prompt again to sign in or create an account.


----------

